# Help picking generator(s)



## Jackalope (Nov 14, 2018)

I am currently building a mobile coffee truck for some friends. Everything needs to be approved by the county including generator. Can someone shed some light on what the max number and size of generator(s) needed?
Appliances: NOTE –All appliances will be Single phase 110-240 volt standard 60hz OR 12 Volt

12) Convection Oven- Avantco-16
120v-1600watt
13) Credit Card system-SQUARE
24watt

14) Bunn automatic coffee maker-#PN23400.0046 (with backflow single direction valve)
-120/240 Volt single phase
-27amp
- 3220/6250watts
15) Coffee bean grinder, Bunn Model# G9-2THD
-120 Volt single phase
-9.4 Amps
-1128watt
16) Espresso Machine, Nova Simonelli Appia II
-220 Volt single phase
-20 Amps
-4400 Watts
17) Espresso Bean grinder-Mazzer Super Jolly#2810E
-110volt
-360watt
18) Microwave, Solwave Model# 180MW1000D
-120Volt
-1000 Watts
5) Refrigerator, Hoshizaki Model#
-115 Volt single phase
-2 Amps
6) Freezer, Hoshizaki Model# HR24A
-115 Volt single phase
-2 Amps
19) Fresh water tank/pump, Shurflo Model# 2088-544-144
-12Volt DC 5amps
-600watt
-3.5gpm
20) Instant Water heater, Model# Bosch ES4 Tronic 3000T
-110 Volt Single phase
-12amp
-1440watt
21) Commercial Blender-Hamilton Beach
-120/240Volt
-400watt
22) Countertop Cold Brew-JT-CAFF Micromatic
-115volt
-5amp
-575watt
1) A/C-Heating Unit: DuoTherm Brisk Air II 15,000 Btuh-B59516-Roof Mount
-3.5Kw
-13.2amp
-1518watt


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Boy that's a lot of stuff - about 20KW worth if it were all running full bore...

Here's a good place to start: https://www.electricgeneratorsdirec...-to-Pick-a-Generator-for-Your-Food-Truck.html

You're probably looking at something like this: https://www.electricgeneratorsdirect.com/Cummins-Onan-12.0-HDKCD-2209/p15748.html


----------



## Jackalope (Nov 14, 2018)

tabora,


Thanks for the reply. Yes, it is a tremendous amount of power needed if all at once. Even the unit you posted doesn't meet the ~17kW listed above.
The owners are looking at a couple 7.5kW inverter generators but even those are shy of the max. You and I know not all units will be running all at once but these city inspectors don't know any different and say the generators must be able to handle ALL equipment added up..... None of our homes require a breaker box with 8 bazillion kW for all our crap yet these goof balls being paid minimum wage are making this requirement...


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Boy, that's the largest EVAP-rated food truck generator that I know of... A full 50A of 240V is a lot of power. Two smaller inverter sets (Honda EU7000is I'm guessing) would make it interesting, but still wouldn't meet the ridiculous requirements you've mentioned. You should really contact electricgeneratorsdirect.com, norwall.com or powertechgenerators.com They do food trucks and know all the regulations for this niche generator use.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

Wow, that is a serious set of loads. Just to mention it, the microwave will likely draw more than the 1000W output. Our Panasonic microwave is 1300W output, but draws about 1900W from the wall. I couldn't find that info for the model you listed, sorry, the manual did not seem to list it. The tag on the back of the microwave should at least show the electrical draw. 

And remember that anything with a motor (especially a compressor, like a fridge/freezer) will draw a brief spike of current when the motor starts. I think that spike can be roughly double the running current? 

I realize it's almost certainly not practical, as you'd need a mix of different devices at different times. But it's also probably impractical to bolt four EU7000iS's to the side of the truck. So, could you possibly have different devices connected to maybe 2 sub-panels, with the generators able to power either one panel, or the other? So that you'd only need enough capacity for half the total load? 

I realize this would be a mess. But if you can't convince the inspectors to allow generators that are less than the cumulative load, it seems like a very tall order to come up with a portable generator setup that could run all of that together, without also being too loud, heavy, expensive, etc. 

Multiple inverter generators in parallel would at least let you turn individual generators on/off as the load changed, if you wanted.


----------

